# foster parents



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

ok i've been having trouble with my american giant homers raising there babies, so i decided to put their eggs under a pair of fosters, i wasn't thinking when i did it, i put them under a pair of mookees, i just got to thinking will they be able to feed them when they get larger, i should have used a homer pair but didn't have one on eggs just babies, i can switch them around once they are older but i just wondered if anyone has did that with a large and small breed


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a figurita feed a homer baby before.. they were such great parent birds that I tried it and it was fine..but in winter it could of been a problem with keeping it warm before it featherd out well...but we are in summer now..so I think it will be fine.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'd split the eggs between two foster pairs if the babies are a much larger breed than the fosters. And of course you would have to have two pairs of fosters that are ready with pigeon milk at the time of hatching.

Margaret


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

I should be able to do that. I have 3 Homer pairs starting to lay and another mookee pair on eggs, plus a few more getting ready to lay and some ready to hatch. I love baby pigeons!


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

What Do You Mean Haveing Trouble Raiseing There Young? Are They A Young Pair Throwing Eggs Or Babies Out Not Feeding Maybe Not A Problem Just Loft Adjustments. Raised And Showed French Mondains For Years. One Guy Used Fantails English Trumpeters And Other Small Breeds To Foster Just One Mondain Per Foster Pair American Ganit Homers Are Very Good Parents If Not You Will Breed Others That Can Not Raise There Own Show Helmets Are A Good Example Have To Have Fosters For Them They Lay Walk Off The Nest Or Will Not Feed A Man Made Problem That Really Is Bad For Such A Nice Breed


----------

